# Haul : Strange Hybrid



## SELFstyled (May 22, 2007)

I picked up a couple things from the *Strange Hybrid* collection. I didn't care for any of the pigments, sadly but did fall in love with the following:

Hothouse lipglass







Strange & Exotic and Orchidazzle lipsticks





Floral Fantasy, Fertile, Moonflower, Rose Blanc (love this!) & Seedling eye shadows


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 22, 2007)

they all look gorgeous! enjoy


----------



## Moppit (May 22, 2007)

Great haul.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 22, 2007)

nice haul!  the e/s are all pretty!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 22, 2007)

Enjoy.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 22, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 22, 2007)

Awesome, those e/s are great!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 22, 2007)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really really loving Rose Blanc.


----------



## mzreyes (May 22, 2007)

yea rose blanc is really pretty.. I still don't have fertile and seedling!! ERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 23, 2007)

Get it woman! lol


----------



## ginger9 (May 23, 2007)

What a beautiful haul! Enjoy and do post some pics of yourself will ya?!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 23, 2007)

I also got those two lipsticks, they are so lovely on. I'm also a fan of Rose Blanc and seedling.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_What a beautiful haul! Enjoy and do post some pics of yourself will ya?!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to post a FOTD when I find the time.


----------



## Brandi Girl (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to post a FOTD when I find the time._

 
Yes please! Would love to see a FOTD. Nice haul


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

enjoy!


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2007)

Nice haul and great pictures!


----------



## User40 (May 30, 2007)

You always have such great pics and great stuff! MAC should use your photos on their website. I can tell what the colors look like from your photos better than their swatches. That Hothouse l/g looks especially yummy. Now I wish I'd bought that shade.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 30, 2007)

Your pictures make everything look so pretty!!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 31, 2007)

Thanks girls! I do what I can with my little point & shoot, sometimes I get lucky!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 23, 2007)

Beautiful Pics. I love the haul too.


----------

